# Looking for Savage Worlds and/or Pathfinder Writers



## MatthewJHanson

Sneak Attack Press is looking for a few Pathfinder and/or Savage Worlds writers to contribute to our upcoming series of ebooks, Broken Earth: Tales from the Great Lakes.

Tales from the Great Lakes will be a series of short .pdf products, ranging from 2,000-5,000 words long. They will detail new locations in Broken Earth world all of which border the Great Lakes in between the United States and Canada (Superior, Michigan, Ontario, Erie and Huron). Each .pdf will feature details about the location, NPCs who live there, and plot hooks that occur there. They may also include new creatures or other game mechanics. Writers should be familiar with the Broken Earth setting.

If you are interested in writing for Tales from the Great Lakes, please send the following to matthew@matthewjhanson.com


A one paragraph summary of the location you would like to write about, including at least one adventure hook.
A list of previous writing credits (it's okay if you don't have any).
A writing sample featuring descriptive text and at least one NPC or creature stat block for Pathfinder or Savage Worlds.

Payment will be 2 cents per word upon acceptance of the final draft. If you do the rules conversion yourself there will be a small bonus based on the amount of stat blocks in the product. Otherwise you can just write for one system and we will convert the product in house.


----------

